

Expired SSL certificate. Shall I use the site anyway? - namityadav
https://prenotaonline.esteri.it/Login.aspx?cidsede=100012&returnUrl=//

======
namityadav
The SSL certificate of website of the Italian Consulate General in San
Francisco for the online visa appointments has been expired for almost a
month. If you had to apply for visa appointment, would you do so anyway?

~~~
simon_vetter
They most likely forgot to renew their cert on time, which is worrisome from a
gov't institution, but not necessarily a sign of evil activity.

I'd try to contact them through other means (i.e. phone, email, etc.) to 1)
schedule my appointment out of band and 2) notify them that their certificate
has expired.

~~~
namityadav
I tried that (sent them an email), and got an automatic reply that they delete
all emails sent in non-work hours. :)

I'll send them an email again tomorrow.

